# stiff hand tools



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ever bought line mans, or side cutter pliers that were so stiff you almost needed two hands to open...here is a trick I've been using for years, you get some lapping compound, loctite clover brand silicone carbide 150 grit part #39499, after what you do is put a little in all working joints of the pliers along with a little WD-40 to get it into the joints, work those pliers for about 10 minutes and then rince out with WD-40, they will fall open and closed on their own weight, saving your wrist and finger joints from premature injuries.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I use sand and 3 n 1 oil. Works like a charm. My linesmens fall open.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Same principal bulldog, new to usable in short time.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Turbine oil also works great.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Use some of this oil and open and close the pliers until you see black oil coming out of center pin that holds the two halves together..


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

WD-40 and through/drop them on the ground a few times.

23 yrs. works great.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll tell you what WON'T work as a lubricant. Loctite thread lock. I used my linesmans to day to cut open a tube. A bunch squirted out onto my pliers. I put them down for ten minutes not even thinking about it......


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

What I do is water sand water sand water lube. 
Work them real good during the process and whack the knuckle? blade side on a piece of wood repeatedly. 
It is important to get the sand in there real good.

Sent by my thumbs.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> Use some of this oil and open and close the pliers until you see black oil coming out of center pin that holds the two halves together..



Or sckotchkote.:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Best thing I have used is cutting oil and just start using them.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Didn't someone here suggest tossing them into a bucket of warm salt water for a night? :laughing::thumbup:

No I've always just used some penetrating oil and worked them open and closed a few dozen times. Mine fall open nicely. If I'm working outside in the rain and they get all wet, when I get home I take all the wet tools out, dry them off with a towel, then WD-40 them to get the water out, then just let them sit overnight. Good as new in the morning.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I use wd-40 or 3 in 1 oil and crank away.

(SIDE NOTE WD 40 litterally stands for water displacement 40th attempt. Invented by Norm Larsen in 53 for the aerospace industry) 

I have also heard of old timers actually baking them in an oven to loosen them up. Anyone else ever use or hear of this method?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the two best ways that i have found are


Kroil

and

a 50/50 mix of ATF(automatic trans fluid) and 100% acetone


The same are used by mechanics to loosen rusted bolts


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Electrical Student said:


> I use wd-40 or 3 in 1 oil and crank away.
> 
> (SIDE NOTE WD 40 litterally stands for water displacement 40th attempt. Invented by Norm Larsen in 53 for the aerospace industry)
> 
> I have also heard of old timers actually baking them in an oven to loosen them up. Anyone else ever use or hear of this method?


Baking them in an oven or smashing them and or dropping them will wreck the temper I would think.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If I buy a 2-pc hand tool that's too hard to open with one hand right out of the package, I return it.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

I use either Kroil or 3 in 1. Never had much luck with WD-40 myself on my Lineman's. After a few weeks seems like they get stiff again.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Electrical Student said:


> I use wd-40 or 3 in 1 oil and crank away.
> 
> (SIDE NOTE WD 40 litterally stands for water displacement 40th attempt. Invented by Norm Larsen in 53 for the aerospace industry)
> 
> I have also heard of old timers actually baking them in an oven to loosen them up. Anyone else ever use or hear of this method?


Sure try it but might have a hard time explaining to your wife/GF why there a melted blob of vinyl on the bottom of her oven.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Since I switched to Knipex I haven't had that problem. They fall open right out of the package, even if they get wet all you have to do is give them a drop or two of oil and they're good as new.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Briancraig81 said:


> I use either Kroil or 3 in 1. Never had much luck with WD-40 myself on my Lineman's. After a few weeks seems like they get stiff again.


 
WD 40 is ok at starting a fire, other than that I don't care much for it.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

mattsilkwood said:


> Since I switched to Knipex I haven't had that problem. They fall open right out of the package, even if they get wet all you have to do is give them a drop or two of oil and they're good as new.


Yep, same here


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I just beat on stuff with them. They seem to loosen up.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Lz_69 said:


> Sure try it but might have a hard time explaining to your wife/GF why there a melted blob of vinyl on the bottom of her oven.


 
Yea, you would probably want to remove the grips before attempt this:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Electrical Student said:


> Yea, you would probably want to remove the grips before attempt this:whistling2:



Then you can complain about grips that slide off the handles.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Just don't loosen the handle too much:


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Then you can complain about grips that slide off the handles.


Well ya gotta have somthing to bitch about :thumbup:

I put mine back on with the wifes aerosal hairspray. It starts off lubercated enough to slide them on then remains tacky after it dries. Just a bit will do ya.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like to find the sprinkler guy and use some of his cutting oil.


----------



## RadioGuy (Jan 28, 2012)

I use Marvel air tool oil on the tools and work them a few times. If that doesn't do it, I'll put them in a vise and hit the handles a few times loosening it up a touch. Gotta be gentle obviously, otherwise you'd trash the tools.


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

The method I have always used in loosening up my Kleins has been to use some lapping compound at the pivot, then open and closing them repeatedly.

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

This all seems too time consuming and technical. Just use water one day and wd-40 the next. The best thing for a new pair of pliers is to leave them out in the rain. I used to have a thing about not dragging my file backwards because it dulls it faster, then I came to the realization that I probably lose them before they get dull. So dragging it backwards does not seam matter.


----------

